# Mesh for moss.... plastic ones.. where?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm looking for a type of mesh to use for moss tied to a round rock. Anyone know where I can find? I'm not talking about the hard plastic mesh for a moss wall, a more softer kind?.... I have some mini pellia that I want to tie to a large round rock.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I use the bird netting that the home depot sells. It's a soft black plastic mesh that comes in large rolls. When you buy 1 roll you will never have to buy it again. You just cut off pieces as you need them. I cut off enough mesh to wrap around the entire rock and then tie it all together on the bottom of the rock. It comes out looking nice and pretty.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention that this method also works great for riccia and HM.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Awesome, I'll get some tomorrow. Bird Netting heh? Where in Home Depot? like what isle/part of it?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Craft stores are usually the place I look for stuff like this. If you get creative they have all kinds of useful stuff for our hobby.


----------



## MiamiCuse (Apr 2, 2008)

I have used the mesh sponge bath thing you can get from any drug store or walmart or kmart. $1.99 and when you untangle them it's miles of them.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I buy wedding veil mesh from Wal-Mart's fabric department for a dollar or two a yard.


----------



## wes.pastor (Jun 23, 2008)

'm looking for a type of mesh to use for moss tied to a round rock. Anyone know where I can find? I'm not talking about the hard plastic mesh for a moss wall, a more softer kind?.... I have some mini pellia that I want to tie to a large round rock.


One could use the fabric type of window screen for this purpose.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

MiamiCuse said:


> I have used the mesh sponge bath thing you can get from any drug store or walmart or kmart. $1.99 and when you untangle them it's miles of them.


this is what i use also. it's amazing for riccia.
its cheap and works fantastic.
here's a pic.


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

> this is what i use also. it's amazing for riccia.
> its cheap and works fantastic.
> here's a pic.


and if you look around during x-mas you can find it in dark green!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Have you see this? http://www.aquamoss.net/How to create a moss wall/How to create a moss wall.htm


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've found that a "hair net" works well for attaching moss to rocks. They are fairly inexpensive, less then $1 each, and very easy to use. There is no need to tie anything, you simply bunch up the extra net under the rock and sit the rock on the substrate. No cutting tying or trimming required, it doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

wes.pastor said:


> 'm looking for a type of mesh to use for moss tied to a round rock. Anyone know where I can find? I'm not talking about the hard plastic mesh for a moss wall, a more softer kind?.... I have some mini pellia that I want to tie to a large round rock.
> 
> One could use the fabric type of window screen for this purpose.


The stuff I referred to from WalMart is the soft type that wraps around rocks...otherwise brides would have big square helmets around their heads!


----------

